

Shamer: Gamified code coverage and automatic Github integration - eropple
http://info.localytics.com/engineering-blog/your-code-coverage-is-bad-and-you-should-feel-bad

======
acconrad
Honestly, I'm still on the fence about what acceptable code coverage is.
There's people who claim 100% is ideal, others (like DHH) think aiming for
100% is detrimental. My company is at 89% right now, which I think is
commendable for a codebase of our size (100k+ lines), but how do we really
know? Acceptance tests can cover broadly without needing to test every line of
code, but if that gets the job done, what are you really achieving by
improving that number from 89% to 100%?

